# bad news for Bush



## GaryM (Jan 5, 2005)

President Bush was gazing out the window of the oval office when he noticed that someone had written "George is an idiot" by peeing in the snow. Enraged, he calls the secret service and demands that they find out who's responsible. The next day the security chief reports back and say's "Sir, I'm afraid I have some bad news, and some worse news for you"  So Dubya says "Well, give me the bad news first".  "Well sir, DNA anaylsis proves that it is vice president Cheny's urine." "Oh my God, this is terrible! He's my right hand man and I thought he was my friend, and now I find he's betrayed me. What could be worse than that?" "Well sir, it's Laura's handwriting!"


----------



## Zepp (Jan 5, 2005)

:rofl:


----------



## OUMoose (Jan 5, 2005)

Roflmao!!!!


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Jan 5, 2005)

Heard that one when Bill Clinton was in office. And it was Monica's handwriting.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jan 5, 2005)

_Heard that one when Bill Clinton was in office. And it was Monica's handwriting._

With Dick Cheney's urine?  I don't get it....


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Jan 6, 2005)

Actually it was Al Gore instead of George Bush. It was Bill Clinton instead of Dick Cheney and you can use either Tipper Gore or Monica Lenewski (sp) Maybe know you get it. Didn't really want to rewrite the whole joke over again. Guess I had to.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Jan 6, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jan 6, 2005)

_Actually it was Al Gore instead of George Bush..._

It was a joke


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Jan 6, 2005)

Funny - I hadn't heard that one!!


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Jan 6, 2005)

lol! Nice! :uhyeah:


----------



## dmdfromhamilton (Jan 8, 2005)

Mayby Bush learnt some close combat skils during his "time" in the service and hes going to use the on cheney


----------

